# mushroom corals?



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

bullseye mushroom? any ideas? thanks..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They are nice!! Bulls eye mushrooms aka tonga mushrooms. I dont know the scientific name off hand, But you can do a google search on either name and get it.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

thanks.. i appreciate your reply. forgive my ignorance, what lighting/feeding would you personally suggest? gracias...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry i didnt see this, Low to med lighting. Powercompacts, T-5's, VHO or halides. Any will work.
Just have to decide what you want to keep.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

You can those mushrooms under PC's just fine.


----------

